# Toys



## zuma (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm so excited, I wanted to share wit you all. Leelu is one of those spoiled cats that has a ton of toys and her most favourite thing is an old shoelace (typical, right?). I make a point of playing with her and make her run around a bit every day. She doesn't really play by herself so I think it's important to get her exercising. I only wish I was as diligent with myself! 

Over the last year or so she seemed to be less eager and tiring quicker and as I know she's healthy I figured it's simply an age thing. I don't know her exact age, but probably around 10. We still play but she stops being interested before she flops over as she used to to.

So yesterday at the pet store I picked up Da Bird. I have a number of wand toys already, so I didn't think it makes that much of a difference to be honest. She's also not too keen on feather toys, but I've read a lot about it and do I thought why not.

She loves it! She brings it to me wherever I am so I play with her. This morning I even woke up next to Da Bird on my pillow and she just dropped it on my lap (after getting it out of the cupboard!!). She's got the energy of a kitten! Just runs and runs, flops over for 30min and wants to go again. I'm curbing her enthusiasm a bit but I love that she loves that stupid toy so much! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

Aww! That's great.  Mine love it too. Have you tried the Neko flies? I was skeptical about them, but after the success with Da Bird, I tried them. There's one that looks like a centipede (I think it's called the catipede or something like that). Mine flipped over it!


----------



## Auroraei (Jun 18, 2013)

Da Bird is amazing, it's the only toy that make my cats PANT after playing with it. They do flips in the air for it. It's not your typical wand toy at all.

I'm glad they like it, but it gets tangled every 5 seconds and I have to detangle it, so annoying.


----------



## zuma (Nov 5, 2009)

I do have the neko centipede thing. She does play with it but she's not going nearly as nuts as with Da Bird. 
I agree though, it tangles up all the time. I also can't see it lasting all that long, but she sure has a blast with it. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

